#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Barry House    Kaset Somboon

## crossing continents

Found this cracking little resort up in rural Chaiyapoom.
Run by a nice Guy from london, Barry, and his wife. Lovely bungalows/chalets placed arround a swimming pool. 
There is a bar and outdoor gym. They do western food and have a thai menu also. 
The rooms were 400b per night with aircon but cheap charlies can save 50b if they
 only use the fans. Sorry don't have photos.
Barry 044869250 or 0817304977

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Barry who?

----------


## Paddy

Stayed Feb 2010, Cracking little resort with nice pool, good food, clean rooms and run by a top bloke!

----------


## deedee037756

Barry is my brother he is a really nice person and will make you very comfortable. His wife is lovely too. Both work very hard to make your stay amazing. Happy holiday!

----------


## wasabi

So what is the temperature there at this time of the year,December?

----------


## cdnski12

Coming from a temperate country; I find Thailand to be too hot and humid. I toured S/E Asia in July-Aug 1972. It was no where near as hot and humid as now. It was maybe 35C ... not 38 C and was much cooler at night. The ambient temps have gone up in Thailand over 50 years. In 1972, almost no one spoke English in BKK. While they do speak better English now, it is rather pathetic. My Thai GF learned English on her own, by memorizing English words. She mixes the verb tenses and always says "him" instead of "he", but she is not scared to speak English, as are many Thai's. I encourage her to just jabber on. I tell her North Americans are so used to hearing fractured English, we can usually figure out what people are saying. I am really impressed on the quality of English spoken in Laos & Cambodia. Much better than Thailand. I don't think I could stand the summer temps in S/E Asia. I can understand why the French fought so hard to retain Northern Vietnam. It is much cooler there. I left 37C BKK on Jan 1, flew to Hanoi, where it was 18C. I was stunned at how cool it was.

----------


## prufrock

Here ya go:
Room BarryHouse Resort

----------


## xanax

looks very nice

----------


## aging one

> I left 37C BKK on Jan 1, flew to Hanoi, where it was 18C. I was stunned at how cool it was.


Bullshit it has never been 37 in January here, and you do realize that the temperature is lower at a higher latitude dont you? Compare Chang Mai to Bangkok in January as well.

----------

